# Bug sau ce?

## condor

am incercat sa rulez Gentoo 2006.1 de pe livecd dar dupa un moment cand trebuie sa-mi apara acel desktop mi se stinge monitorul. Monitorul este de 15 inch. Versiunea din urma merge dar am auzit ca aceasta versiune este mai buna decat cea precedenta.

----------

## sweet_butterfly

vezi k e o  sectiune a romanilor pe forum, posteaza si acolo intrebarea ta, poate gasesti mai repede un raspuns  :Wink: 

----------

